# turbo trainer



## iLB (26 Oct 2009)

just wondering if anyone has a turbo trainer sitting around that they know they probably won't be using, and wants to sell it to me?

thanks, andy


----------



## redjedi (26 Oct 2009)

Why do you need a turbo Andy? 

Those Sheffield hills getting a bit too much for you?


----------



## iLB (27 Oct 2009)

no one? :'(


----------



## marinyork (27 Oct 2009)

Get thee out of the house and into the Peaks. Thar lives considerably closer than me to them .


----------



## shaun75 (30 Oct 2009)

I have a Kurt Kinetic Road Machine trainer. 
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/accessories/resistance-trainer/product/road-machine-8975

It's 2years old and hasnt been used much at all. It's quite heavy so wont post it. I'm in North Lincolnshire if you want to meet/see it.


----------

